# Dexter's knife roll?



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can find a small knife roll similar to the one seen on the TV show "Dexter"?

No, I'm not planning on becoming a serial killer. I am just assembling a toolbox, and would like a knife roll that just holds my knives and could fit inside the toolbox.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Check out the review of ChefPak here on ChefTalk (right hand column) or take a look at:http://www.chefpak.com/product_knifecase.html


----------



## machao (Nov 30, 2010)

I know the one Dexter got rid of in season 2 was a Messermeister. I have the same Knife roll.

Here is a link to his knife roll from Messermeister website.

http://www.messermeister.com/index.php?act=GetContent&cid=2&pcat=35&prodID=275

This weeks episode shows the inside which I can't tell if it is the same brand, but it is a 12 pocket one.

Here is my question. Does anyone know what brand knives he uses that he has in his knife roll?


----------



## adeyoha (Dec 26, 2010)

Mundial Futura Series?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Great knife shop in North Beach,,, Columbus Cutlery. used to buy all my tools there.


----------

